# Building 11



## DGMPhotography (Aug 11, 2012)

What do you think?


----------



## that1guy (Aug 11, 2012)

honestly I don't see anything about this shot that needed HDR, it's really plain

not everything needs to be HDR


----------



## that1guy (Aug 11, 2012)

but I did notice no halos!


----------



## Heitz (Aug 11, 2012)

DGMPhotography said:
			
		

> What do you think?<img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=16458"/>



I think the 'fair queen' mentioned in the 'fair queen ball' will disappoint.


----------



## unpopular (Aug 11, 2012)

I like it, but I very much dislike the HDR, it's not fitting for this image.


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 12, 2012)

Probably loose the HDR or tune it down in the sky... But I really like this photo! You achieved perfect balance between symmetry and just the right amount of assymetry! :thumbup:


----------



## DGMPhotography (Aug 12, 2012)

Heitz said:


> DGMPhotography said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What is fair queen??


----------



## DGMPhotography (Aug 12, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> Probably loose the HDR or tune it down in the sky... But I really like this photo! You achieved perfect balance between symmetry and just the right amount of assymetry! :thumbup:



Thanks. How come this doesn't look good with HDR? I thought it looked pretty awesome. What makes a photo deserve or not deserve HDR??


----------



## DGMPhotography (Aug 12, 2012)

unpopular said:


> I like it, but I very much dislike the HDR, it's not fitting for this image.



Just curious, how come?


----------



## DGMPhotography (Aug 12, 2012)

that1guy said:


> but I did notice no halos!



Haha, thanks, but howcome it doesn't look good with HDR? How is it plain?


----------



## that1guy (Aug 12, 2012)

DGMPhotography said:
			
		

> Haha, thanks, but howcome it doesn't look good with HDR? How is it plain?



the only thing in the photo that has any real detail is the tree ... everything else is jut kind of plain you do have some letters on the front but if you had anything in view in the door instead of a black entrance maybe it might be more interesting but the only thing of interest for me would be maybe the cow and a tree


----------



## DGMPhotography (Aug 12, 2012)

that1guy said:


> DGMPhotography said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But isn't it worth sometimes capturing the simpler things?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Aug 12, 2012)

DGMPhotography said:


> Heitz said:
> 
> 
> > DGMPhotography said:
> ...



From the sign, on the left..."SUN: Fair Queen Pageant"


----------



## that1guy (Aug 12, 2012)

DGMPhotography said:
			
		

> But isn't it worth sometimes capturing the simpler things?



it can be but in HDR you're trying to expose the hidden details in all ranges 

not trying to capture simple things maybe you like the look of tone mapping which is not the same thing of HDR it's just part of the process


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 12, 2012)

DGMPhotography said:


> LizardKing said:
> 
> 
> > Probably loose the HDR or tune it down in the sky... But I really like this photo! You achieved perfect balance between symmetry and just the right amount of assymetry! :thumbup:
> ...


I don't know, it's just a matter of personal taste I think. But you basically want to do HDR when the camera is unable to capture the whole dynamic range in front of you... Again, I don't much about HDR and never tried it myself.
The picture is good and I like it a lot! Perfect balance! But the sky is kinda weird to me


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 12, 2012)

It's not about discussing or arguing on every comment or critique you get y'know??
People talk, comment and critique... Which is why you uploaded this. So: Take it or leave it.



DGMPhotography said:


> Thanks. How come this doesn't look good with HDR? I thought it looked pretty awesome. What makes a photo deserve or not deserve HDR??





DGMPhotography said:


> Just curious, how come?





DGMPhotography said:


> Haha, thanks, but howcome it doesn't look good with HDR? How is it plain?





DGMPhotography said:


> But isn't it worth sometimes capturing the simpler things?


----------



## manaheim (Aug 12, 2012)

Cute quirky composition , not overly exciting.  Nice HDR process though not a TON gained from it.  Decent overall, but not anything id print and hang on the wall.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Aug 12, 2012)

that1guy said:


> DGMPhotography said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay, you have a point. I like the look of tone mapping. However, this is indeed HDR- I took 3 exposures and everything. So in this case, I like the look of the tone mapping in this HDR. But I can't just call it tone mapping, because it is indeed HDR, right?


----------



## DGMPhotography (Aug 12, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> DGMPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > LizardKing said:
> ...



Gotcha. Well as that1guy said, I enjoy the look of tone mapped images, so everything about this, the color and all, I like. But thanks! And you should try HDR!!! xD


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 13, 2012)

DGMPhotography said:


> LizardKing said:
> 
> 
> > DGMPhotography said:
> ...



All in due time haha... For now I'm trying to learn how to do timelapses


----------



## that1guy (Aug 13, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> DGMPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > LizardKing said:
> ...



my next adventure!


----------



## Jaemie (Aug 13, 2012)

Heitz said:


> I think the 'fair queen' mentioned in the 'fair queen ball' will disappoint.



Hehe..  Well, I'd go to see the FAIR QUEEN. I've always been rather fond of the kind of girls that participate in rural fairs. :blushing:

Besides the apocalyptic sky, I like this photo. It very nicely conveys a sense of "afternoon at the county fair" and country charm. I'd consider cropping the red truck and the telephone pole and see if that makes any difference in impact.


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 13, 2012)

that1guy said:


> LizardKing said:
> 
> 
> > DGMPhotography said:
> ...



Well then prepare yourself for A LOT of time of PP. But it's really nice. I'm liking it a lot!


----------



## DGMPhotography (Aug 13, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> that1guy said:
> 
> 
> > LizardKing said:
> ...



What exactly is time lapsing? Like the stuff you can do with moving stars or whatever??


----------



## DGMPhotography (Aug 13, 2012)

Jaemie said:


> Heitz said:
> 
> 
> > I think the 'fair queen' mentioned in the 'fair queen ball' will disappoint.
> ...



Ha, well thanks! As for cropping, I left it that way on purpose. Like Lizardking said, I think this is just the right balance of both symmetry and asymmetry.


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 14, 2012)

DGMPhotography said:


> LizardKing said:
> 
> 
> > that1guy said:
> ...



Try Wikipedia or YouTube and you'll see for yourself, which will be 10 times better than any explanation we can give you here... But it's those videos in high speed that show a large period of time, usually in HD... and they look pretty cool, but you have to take hundreds of exposures and then do some PP on all that... But it's really interesting and entertaining... Although really time consuming 

This is one of the best I've seen: Vancouver City - YouTube


----------



## Jaemie (Aug 14, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> This is one of the best I've seen: Vancouver City - YouTube



Wow. That's just stunningly beautiful. The illuminated fog is sublime. Thanks for sharing the link.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Aug 14, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> DGMPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > LizardKing said:
> ...



PP= Powerpoint? I have a question, how come do this instead of taking a video? I know it looks different but what's the significance?


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 14, 2012)

DGMPhotography said:


> LizardKing said:
> 
> 
> > DGMPhotography said:
> ...



PP = Post-Processing.

And for the second question, I'm doing it with pictures because now I'm more into photography and less into video. But anyway, this will explain it way better than I can:



> *What is best way to capture timelapse; with stills or video 'sped up'?*
> There are advantages/disadvantages to both methods so being aware of the issues going in can save you a lot of headaches down the road. Today, the majority of timelapse enthusiasts probably use digital single lens reflex cameras (DSLR). Let's break it down:
> 
> *Stills Pro:*
> ...


----------

